# stray cat? should I let it come in?



## MickeysMum (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

I hope I've posted in the correct section. 
For a couple of weeks now I've had a little cat hanging around outside house. It doesn't seem bothered about my labrador or my other two cats, in fact they sniff each others faces and seem very friendly. 
I have fed this cat a couple of times and it seems to be starving. It looks fairly thin (no belly fat, can feel prominent ribs and hip bones) and just a bit dirty. Today it's raining and it seems more desperate than ever to come into the house! 
I've just asked my partner who is at work to print off paper collars but what do I do in the meantime? I want to let the cat in to the warm house but I have two cats who may not appreciate it very much, a dog and a baby. I've no idea about fleas/worms etc but I feel so sorry for it. Please help!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are able to handle the cat, your first port of call is the vet so he can be scanned for a chip. If he's not chipped, or the owner cannot be contacted, then I'd try the paper collars, posters, FB notice and knocking on doors.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Must agree with @Ceiling Kitty. You don't want to upset your cats or put them in danger of catching something nasty. Whilst you are sorting out the above, is there a garage or shed outside you could allow the stray to shelter in? You could pop in a box and some blankets or hay.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you not have a rescue place near to you that you could take the cat?

Canarie


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd build a little shelter, nothing much could be a shed or a pile of boxes. But I agree if you can handle the cat, take it to the vets. If its thin and dirty the poor thing must have been out for a while and is probably a genuine stray


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Take it to the vets, get a chip and health check then you'll be able to make a decision

(Let it in / let it in - subliminal message )


----------



## Zaragauhar (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi mickey what kind of color is the cat?because I've lost my beloved cat just the picture on the left . Please let me know , hoping to hear from you soon


----------

